# 3days past a blast



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi wonder if u could give me some advice please?

this is my 3rd cycle of ICSI
ICSI no:1 BFP but chemical pregnancy at 5wks
ICSI no:2 BFN

ICSI no:3, i am 3 days past a 5 day blast transfer, i had 2 put bk. One was said to be very late on and ready to hatch.

When is it likely to start implanting into my uterus? and will i feel anything at all? I'm resting as much as i can but im worried that if i make a sudden movement and their starting to implant i mite make them fall out, should i be doing anything specific? also is lying on my sides ok? someone did say that the embryos could slip out into my fallapion tubes  not sure if this is true but now its set a doubt in my mind and dont want to ruin my chances.

thank u for ur advice

Louise xx

sorry forgot to ask should i be under complete bed rest or can i still carry on doing the simple things? i have heard so many ladies saying should be in complete bed rest now im worrying its all going to go wrong and im ruining my chances
thanks x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Louise03 said:


> hi wonder if u could give me some advice please?
> 
> this is my 3rd cycle of ICSI
> ICSI no:1 BFP but chemical pregnancy at 5wks
> ...


Hello Louise,

Blastocyst stage embryos should implant up to about two days after embryo transfer but it is most likely you would not feel anything. Some people feel some symptoms, others nothing but remember your body may still react to the whole IVF process and progesterone support can make you feel bloated etc.

The usual advice is to behave as normal, go back to work, whatever you usually do. There is no good scientific evidence that rest helps and many people who get naturally pregnancy behave as normal for many weeks before they even realise they are pregnant.

Best wishes


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi Crystal

wanted to say thank you for ur reply, made me feel more at ease knowing that doing normal day to day stuff wont affect my chances.

Thank you for ur advice

Louise xx


----------

